# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Michael Dell

## Uke Topalli

Si duket Michael Dell, pronari i kompanise Dell eshte perdoruesi me i ri i Ubuntu-se
per detaje: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5149877302.html

----------


## Uke Topalli

Si duket me ne fund Dell do te ofroj PC me Ubuntu te instaluar, per me shume

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6610901.stm

----------


## Diesel Industry

jam kurioz te di sa do jete diferenca ne cmim i nje laptopi me linux ne krahasim me nje me windows( kuptohet per te njejtat parametra te tjera...)

----------

